# K-5 auxiliary tender



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Some of you might have seen this roach on ebay.. I've been watching it now for a few months, and when the price really dropped, I bought it. I thought it would be a great candidate for a auxiliary






tender for one of my 312's..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A little sand-blasting and got it down in the white.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Some sanding, priming, and a paint job.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New rivets and used trucks with axles and wheels.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New hand formed handrails.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Dry rub transfers....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New red jewels


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

On the line, getting ready for a long trip...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nicely done as always!


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow! Would hate to get it all weathered with dust to match everything else! I'm always fighting the OCD urge to clean. :appl:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut,
That is awesome, another hunk of scrap brought back to life by your skills and efforts.

Where do you get your dry Rub transfers? They really look nice, and I want to re-letter my Challenger to NYNH&H. I do know that the railroad never ran a 4-6-6-4, but I am ok with that. LOL

Your work also has me re-thinking my need for a sand blaster. Oh the possibilities are endless.

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ErnestHouse said:


> Wow! Would hate to get it all weathered with dust to match everything else! I'm always fighting the OCD urge to clean. :appl:


Lol, sorry about the dust, but I just can't keep the darn lay-out dusted,lol...They look good when they come off the showroom floor, but after a short period, yeccccchhhh!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> flyernut,
> That is awesome, another hunk of scrap brought back to life by your skills and efforts.
> 
> Where do you get your dry Rub transfers? They really look nice, and I want to re-letter my Challenger to NYNH&H. I do know that the railroad never ran a 4-6-6-4, but I am ok with that. LOL
> ...


Doug Peck at PortLines.. He has them all....Get yourself a sand-blaster... It's one of the best tools I own.. Ask the many people who borrow it,lol!!! Remember, you have to have a good compressor as the sand blaster uses a lot of air....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Doug Peck at PortLines.. He has them all....Get yourself a sand-blaster... It's one of the best tools I own.. Ask the many people who borrow it,lol!!! Remember, you have to have a good compressor as the sand blaster uses a lot of air....


flyernut,
My compressor is a mid 90's Craftsman 4 HP with a 25 gallon tank. I can't recall the CFM capability off hand.
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> flyernut,
> My compressor is a mid 90's Craftsman 4 HP with a 25 gallon tank. I can't recall the CFM capability off hand.
> Aflyer


I have roughly the same one...And I got mine in the early 90's...Your compressor should work just fine...Your blasting efficiency will go down of course with less air flow as you blast,, but you should be good to go. Just remember to add several "dryers" to your lines. The sand must be kept absolutely bone dry or it will clog up.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> I have roughly the same one...And I got mine in the early 90's...Your compressor should work just fine...Your blasting efficiency will go down of course with less air flow as you blast,, but you should be good to go. Just remember to add several "dryers" to your lines. The sand must be kept absolutely bone dry or it will clog up.


Ok, as long as we are going down this road let me pick your brain a little more. Which blaster do you have and what media do you use on things like that tender you just finished?

This one looks affordable and has some good reviews.

http://www.harborfreight.com/abrasive-blast-cabinet-42202.html


Aflyer


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

Flyernut, You definitely are an artist and craftsman. Nice job!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Ok, as long as we are going down this road let me pick your brain a little more. Which blaster do you have and what media do you use on things like that tender you just finished?
> 
> This one looks affordable and has some good reviews.
> 
> ...


I don't have a cabinet.. I have a portable stand up blaster.. If you go to Harbor Freight, the item # is 69724. I use regular play sand or sand blasting sand.. You can also use Black beauty, a coal by-product..I also have a strainer I bought from Eastwood to strain out bigger stones so they won't clog up the nozzle. I don't see why a cabinet wouldn't work.. I had one but I sold it as the plexi-glas see through top got all scratched up from the media.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Very nice restoration.

Larry


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

That's awesome flyernut. Beautifully done. I love seeing your work - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> I don't have a cabinet.. I have a portable stand up blaster.. If you go to Harbor Freight, the item # is 69724. I use regular play sand or sand blasting sand.. You can also use Black beauty, a coal by-product..I also have a strainer I bought from Eastwood to strain out bigger stones so they won't clog up the nozzle. I don't see why a cabinet wouldn't work.. I had one but I sold it as the plexi-glas see through top got all scratched up from the media.


Flyernut,
Ah, you know what happens when we assume, and I did just assume that the cabinet was a much cleaner way to go. 

I just looked up the del 69724 that you suggest and they have a coupon to buy one for $89.00 through Jan 4, 2016. Thanks for the tip, and I will let you know if I decide to make this happen.

Thank you,
George


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

OK Flyer...not counting your "time cost" involved...how much $$$ do you think you have tied up in this???


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> OK Flyer...not counting your "time cost" involved...how much $$$ do you think you have tied up in this???


$17 for the 2 red jewels, dry rub transfers, and shipping, plus $10 for the paint, which I'll use again on another project. $1.50 on the truck rivet and bushings. The used trucks I had on hand so they were free. $.50 for the wire handrails. I figured I used approx $1 dollars' worth of paint. I paid $20 for the tender itself with shipping. The sand was free, so I would say $39 total...2 hours max on labor @ $10 an hour...Counting labor, $59 dollars... Now I don't know what to do with it,lol....hwell:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

flyernut said:


> ... Now I don't know what to do with it,lol....hwell:


Build an engine for it! 

Larry


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

very nice 
I'm tempted to do that to one of my parts tenders and make a matching tender for my red 2013 Christmas dockside switcher
the trick will be adjusting a knuckle coupler so it sits close enough to the engine to look right


----------

